# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  کتاب به زبان پارسی: مرجع کامل Entity Framework 4.1

## Behrouz_Rad

*با تشکر از استقبال بی نظیر دوستان، کتاب هایی که دست بنده بودند به اتمام رسیدند.
دوستان برای خرید این کتاب می تونن به کتاب فروشی های معتبر شهرشان مراجعه کنند یا برای خرید اینترنتی به سایت http://www.pendarepars.com مراجعه نمایند.
* 

* 
نام کتاب:* *مرجع کامل Entity Framework 4.1*

*ترجمه و تالیف:* *بهروز راد*
*
ناشر:* *پندار پارس*
*
تعداد صفحات:* *272 صفحه*

در این کتاب می خوانید:
*
فصل 1: آشنایی با Entity Framework* نیاز به Entity Framework این تلاش پیش تر صورت گرفته است! Entity Framework چیست؟ پایگاه داده و مدل روش پایگاه داده محور روش مدل محور کار با موجودیت ها قابلیت های Entity Framework 4.0 پشتیبانی از POCO پشتیبانی از روش  Model First پشتیبانی از Deferred Loading استفاده از متدها در کوئری های LINQ to Entities سرویس جمع و مفردسازی اسامی پشتیبانی از نوع Complex سفارشی سازی کدهای .NET تولیدی افزایش قابلیت های پنجره ی Model Browser پایگاه های داده ی پشتیبانی شده*فصل 2:* *Entity Data Model* ایجاد یک EDM روش Database First ایجاد نام‌های جمع یا مفرد برای اشیای پایگاه داده روش Model First ایجاد پایگاه داده مدیریت ارث بری جداول روش Code Only*فصل 3: درون و بیرون Entity Data Model* EDM Designer پنجره ی Designer پنجره ی Model Browser پنجره ی Mapping Details موجودیت ها Scalar Properties نوع Complex تعریف نوع Complex ایجاد یک نوع Complex کلیدهای خارجی (Foreign Keys) و ارتباطات (Associations) Navigation Properties پنجره ی Mapping Details پشت صحنه ی EDM قسمت های مختلف EDM قسمت SSDL بخش EntityType بخش Association قسمت CSDL المان EntityType بخش Association قسمت MSL کلاس های تولیدی توسط EDM*فصل 4:* *کوئری در EDM* کوئری در Entity Framework روش های مختلف نوشتن Syntax Query Syntax Context Method Syntax روش های مختلف نوشتن کوئری LINQ to Entities Entity SQL EntityClient کلاس EntityConnection کلاس EntityCommand اجرای سریع (Immediate) در مقابل اجرای با تأخیر (Deferred) کوئری‌ها اجرای با تأخیر (Deferred) اجرای سریع (Immediate)*فصل 5:* *کار با موجودیت ها*ObjectContextObjectStateEntry ردیابی و ذخیره ی تغییرات تغییر رفتار پیش فرض متد SaveChanges ویرایش موجودیت ها اضافه کردن موجودیت ها اضافه کردن موجودیت های مرتبط حذف موجودیت ها*فصل 6:* *Stored Procedureها*Stored Procedureها در EDM پنجره ی Model Browser تابع در EF به چه معنا است؟ تغییر T-SQL تولیدی توسط EF برای اعمال CUD توابع (SPها) در عمل اضافه کردن رکورد آپدیت رکورد حذف رکورد بازیابی رکوردها استفاده از توابع (SPها) در کوئری ها*فصل 7:* *ارتباطات و وابستگی* مقدمه بررسی کلی ارتباطات ارتباطات در EF 3.5 ارتباطات در EF 4.0 ایجاد یک پروژه از نوع Windows Forms Application تعریف شروط ارتباط ایجاد ارتباط در EDM Designer استفاده از ارتباطات کلید خارجی در کد تنظیم مقدار کلید خارجی به طور خودکار با بازیابی موجودیت پدر تنظیم مقدار کلید خارجی به طور مستقیم تنظیم مقدار کلید خارجی به طور خودکار بدون بازیابی موجودیت پدر ایجاد یک پروژه*فصل 8:* *تولید کد با T4* مقدمه ای بر قالب های T4 ایجاد یک قالب T4 با استفاده از Visual Studio 2008 نصب یک ویرایشگر T4 نوشتن کد T4 ایجاد حوزه برای کدها مثال اول: اجرای پروژه مثال دوم: بازیابی پروسس های در حال اجرای کامپیوتر مثال سوم: لیست اسامی پایگاه های داده ی موجود در SQL Server قالب های T4 در EF مثالی برای سفارشی سازی قالب T4 برای EF*فصل 9: روش Model First* طراحی به سبک Model First ایجاد یک مدل مفهومی ایجاد موجودیت ها در روش Model First ایجاد ارتباطات و Navigation Propertyها ذخیره ی مدل ایجاد پایگاه داده و تناظر نحوه ی رفتار با نوع Complex سفارشی سازی اسکریپت DDL*فصل 10:* *روش Code Only* ایجاد پروژه ایجاد پروژه ای برای ظاهر برنامه بازیابی داده ها اضافه کردن یک محصول جدید تغییر مدل ایجاد داده های پیش فرض برای پایگاه داده بررسی صحت داده ها با DataAnnotationها معرفی Entity Framework Power Tools*فصل 11:* *معماری چند لایه با استفاده از WCF Data Services* ایجاد سرویس با استفاده از WCF Data Service تست سرویس تولید شده با WCF Data Service استفاده از سرویس ایجاد شده با WCF Data Service ارجاع به سرویس سرویس در عمل-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


موفق باشید.

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

ضمن تشکر اگر میشه نام انتشارات و وبسایتی اگر جهت خرید اینترنتی وجود داره رو هم ذکر کنید که شهرستانی ها هم استفاده کنند .

----------


## taknegaar

نقدي بر كتاب «مرجع كامل entity framework 4.1»

http://www.dotnettips.info/2011/08/e...mework-41.html

----------


## Voldemort

آقای راد ساختار بانک اطلاعاتی AdventureWorks که در سایت CodePlex قرار داره با ساختار ذکر شده در کتاب تفاوت داره. کاش اسکریپت بانک اطلاعاتی مورد استفاده در کتاب را هم در اختیار ما قرار بدید تا بهتر بتونیم از این کتاب مفید استفاده کنیم.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> آقای راد ساختار بانک اطلاعاتی AdventureWorks که در سایت CodePlex قرار داره با ساختار ذکر شده در کتاب تفاوت داره. کاش اسکریپت بانک اطلاعاتی مورد استفاده در کتاب را هم در اختیار ما قرار بدید تا بهتر بتونیم از این کتاب مفید استفاده کنیم.


تفاوتی نداره. بنده از همون سایت اسکریپت رو دانلود و مثال ها رو تست کردم. شاید اشتباه دانلود کردید.

----------


## ad.davachi

منم کتاب رو خریدم خیلی خوب بود کامل که خوندم نظراتم رو میام میگم
با تشکر از شما

----------

